# hygetropin



## nig1958

Just ordered first batch of HYGETROPIN from xxxxxxxxxx can any of you guys let me know if this HGH is ok as i am a little concerned that this GH is not working on some people on other BB forums.

Appreciate comments


----------



## big pete

post a pic when you can, they changed there boxes a while back. but not heard any bad reports!


----------



## UKRaven

make sure its hygetropin not hygeNtropin... if you got the real deal you have no worries... alot of talk about it being 192aa not 191aa which means there would be a possibilty of your body creating antibodies as the DNA profile would be different to what your body naturally produces.But that is a fabrication (not fact just general opinion).

Its no wonder drug tho and alot of people are impatient hence why you'll see bad reports that it's 'not working' after a few weeks...takes about 6 months before you totally see the benefit of useage (fat loss a bit quicker).

Also i think i should add your better of asking questions before spending money especially with a high cost product like hgh. (I've trusted in the past and realised my gear is fake).


----------



## Robsta

I use hygetropin and find it to be as good as any other


----------



## nig1958

UKRaven

Your right about asking questions before but i have decided to use GH for at least 6 months and HYGETROPIN has had good reviews its more about where ive ordered it from as i do not have any contacts who supply HGH so ive had to order from the internet


----------



## voidale

I use it it's great


----------



## worrall2012

is hygetropin the best hgh


----------



## DiggyV

worrall2012 said:


> what site would any of you recomend to get hygetropin from? as i dnt want to buy any fake stuff...


MAte, can't ask for sources on this site, you'll end up banned. Read the posting rules in the general or about UK-M section, I believe.


----------



## plox

its good stuff. just a shame is whored so much. that actually puts me off products/labs.


----------



## J4ck

They are hard 2 find.. don't know if these are good!? sorry can't post a pic


----------



## apple

plox said:


> its good stuff. just a shame is whored so much. that actually puts me off products/labs.


I don't understand what your problem is mate !

Companys promote ,users give feedback .

Can you explain what you mean by whord because it seems that you think alot of brands are whord alot on here .

I am really confused how it puts you of ..


----------



## irishphil

Hygetropin is great. Been using for 3 years. Stick with the original Hygetropin.cn from Dr. Lin


----------



## wilf666

worrall2012 said:


> is hygetropin the best hgh


 Hygetropin is from a ugl. A Ugl cannot produce 191aa HGH



nig1958 said:


> Just ordered first batch of HYGETROPIN from xxxxxxxxxx can any of you guys let me know if this HGH is ok as i am a little concerned that this GH is not working on some people on other BB forums.
> 
> Appreciate comments


 I would stay away from anything with hygetropin on it, its all fake. The real Hygetropin does not even say Hygetropin on the box. Also I hear the name Dr Lin cropping up all the time. The Dr lin story was made up to promote the sale of the ugl Hygetropin. Please remember no UGL in the world so far has managed to produce 191aa HGH and even if it was possible it would take $millions to set up the facility . If you want injectable hgh it must be pharma grade only.


----------



## MickeyE

wilf666 said:


> Hygetropin is from a ugl. A Ugl cannot produce 191aa HGH
> 
> I would stay away from anything with hygetropin on it, its all fake. The real Hygetropin does not even say Hygetropin on the box. Also I hear the name Dr Lin cropping up all the time. The Dr lin story was made up to promote the sale of the ugl Hygetropin. Please remember no UGL in the world so far has managed to produce 191aa HGH and even if it was possible it would take $millions to set up the facility . If you want injectable hgh it must be pharma grade only.


 That is nonsense. I've done a GH serum test on black top Hygetropin a couple years ago and got a very high GH reading, and I'm sure there's a poster on here who has had a very high GH serum test very recently on black tops too. The black tops and green tops that come in 8iu vials I believe are from same place.


----------



## wilf666

MickeyE said:


> That is nonsense. I've done a GH serum test on black top Hygetropin a couple years ago and got a very high GH reading, and I'm sure there's a poster on here who has had a very high GH serum test very recently on black tops too. The black tops and green tops that come in 8iu vials I believe are from same place.


 They must be buying in bulk from gensci or something because they is no way they can manufacture it.


----------



## wilf666

Here is a picture of real hgh from hygene. They don't export it.


----------



## meekdown

wilf666 said:


> Here is a picture of real hgh from hygene. They don't export it.
> 
> View attachment 129121


 That's a new one on me? Have you used it?


----------



## wilf666

meekdown said:


> That's a new one on me? Have you used it?


 I haven't used this one but iv used other hygetropins


----------

